# Genola 3 Day Hunt



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a sign posted outside a WMA in Genola saying the pheasnt hunt was only 3 days inside Genola city limits. I checked the guide book and couldn't find any info on it. I know Genola wanted to add regulations for the land within its boundries, but I never heard if it passed or not. Does anyone know anything about this? Is this for real or just somoen trying to preserve some land for themselves? Being a state controlled WMA, I don't know how the city of Genola can instigate its own authority on it...


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

The barbwire fence is the city limits from the fence to the water is public. There will be lots of folks down there on the opener.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I went down there for the opener about five years ago... What a ZOO! There were rigs with dog boxes all over town, and there was a rig parked every 100 yards on the road around the lake clear to Lincoln beach. The stampede that began right at 8:00 am was beyond ridiculous. 

Then, last year I had the retarded notion to think I would have a crack at some of the many roosters I'd been seeing along the road at Farmington bay... -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- 

Utah used to be pretty good back in the 70's and early 80's for pheasants, but now it's little more that a stale joke.


----------

